

Pixel Perfect: Fingerprinting Canvas in HTML5 - anon1385
http://cseweb.ucsd.edu/~hovav/papers/ms12.html

======
higherpurpose
Great, now everyone will start disabling or blocking WebGL code.

~~~
andrewmu
And Canvas 2D.

